# مكونات وقود الديزل :



## alilym (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه مشاركه بسيطه عن وقود الديزل يتكون وقود الديزل من سوائل هيدروكربونيه وهى مركبات كيميائية تتكون في الغالب من اتحاد الهيدروجين والكربون بنسب مختلفة يتوقف عليها الشكل النهائي للمركب ,فالجزيء من المركب الهيدروكربون المسمى إيثان ( رمزه الكيميائي c2 h6 ) يتكون من اتحاد ذرتين من الكربون مع ست ذارات من الهيدروجين , في حين أن البر وبان ( رمزه الكيميائي c3 h8 ). يحتوى جزيئه على ثلاث ذات من الكربون متحدة مع ثمانية ذارات من الهيدروجين .ويكون الشكل النهائي لأغلب أنواع وقود الديزل على النحو التالي :
87% كربون – 11% هيدروجين - 1% أكسجين - 1% كبريت .
ولما للكبريت من أثار ضارة على المحرك لتكون حامض الكبريتيك خلال الإدارة الباردة مما يزيد من تآكل الاسطوانات لذا يجب أن تكون نسبة الكبريت أقل ما يمكن .
*ملاحظة : *
[font=&quot]تختلف هذه المكونات حسب مواصفات كل دولة فمثلا فى الولايات المتحدة 
[/font][font=&quot]c14 h30
انشاء الله فى المشاركه القادمه اكتب اليكم خصائص وقود الديزل
[/font]


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (26 يناير 2010)

الله يفتح عليك ومشكور على المعلومه ديت وفى انتظار الباقى


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يناير 2010)

الف شكر اى مهندس على على مجهودك نورت الملتقى


----------



## فخـ ـرإلشمـ ـال (14 يونيو 2010)

وجود الماء بنسبه عاليه فى الديزل له مشاكل كثيره


----------



## sasadanger (15 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## KSA_ENG (16 يونيو 2010)

معلومات قيمة اخي الفاضل شكراا


----------



## KSA_ENG (30 يونيو 2010)

معلومات جيدة اخي الفاضل


----------



## ممدوح شمس (25 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى العزيز على تلك المعلومة وواصل التميز


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## Moh_agawi (5 يوليو 2011)

ما الفرق بين الديزل المستخدم فى محركات السفن 

ووقود الديزل المستخدم فى السيارات ؟!

وهل يمكن أستخدام ديزل السيارات فى السفن​


----------



## المجبري جالو (6 يوليو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك أخي_


----------



## Fawaz.merey (26 يوليو 2011)

thx


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## elreedy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شباب
انا اشتغلت على الانواع الاتية من الوقود الثقيل على ظهر السفن
hfo (heavy fuel oil) ودة بيبقى من اسوأ انواع الوقود الثقيل وغالبا نسبة الكبيت فية ممكن توصل ل 3%وطبعا المسموح به دوليا 1.5% وبعض البلاد 1% وكثافتة غالبا فى حدود 0.97
ifo (intermediate fuel oil ) ودة افضل لانة مخلوط بنسبة من الديزل 
lfo (light fuel oil ) ودة افضل وقود ثقيل واقلهم كثافة واقلهم مشاكل

بالنسبة للوقود الخفيف على ظهر السفن
mdo ( marine diesel oil ) ودة بيبقى فى حدود كثافه حوالى 0.85% وطبعا فرق شاسع بين الوقود الثقيل والخفيف
mgo (marine gas oil) ودة بقى نقدر نعتبرة من نوعية البنزين على حد علمى والله اعلم


----------

